# Draw The User Above You! 🎨



## Blink.

*♕ An Art Trade For Everyone ♕ *

(also an excuse for me to draw)
Here you can link a reference of an
OC, fanart, AC Villagers, AC Reps, or other media characters,
and the user below will draw it!
Any kind of art is accepted *except from OC makers* (e.g., charat.me, picrew)
Stick-man? Well, someone's gonna enjoy that.​
*Terms:*
♕ *ZERO TOLERANCE FOR ART EXPLOITATION. YOU MAY NOT SELL ART THAT HAS BEEN MADE FOR YOU FOR FREE FROM THIS THREAD.*
 ♕ No art theft. No spamming.
 ♕ Claim the art above you. Claim 1 at a time.
 ♕ Limit to 1 character per post.
 ♕ Do art within a month. Discuss with user and me if more time needed.
 ♕ DO NOT CLAIM AND THEN LEAVE. This is scamming, you'll be blacklisted and subject to negative feedback.
♕ *CLAIM FIRST BEFORE DRAWING. This is to avoid multiple people claiming one post.*
 ♕ Art may be delivered privately, include that in your post.
 ♕ Any kind of original art is accepted as long as some effort is being made.
 ♕ Art references can be commissioned artwork from artists/ character creation sites.
 ♕ Your drawing must be made by you. Character creation sites are not allowed.
 ♕ Art can be interpreted by artist. Gijinka, chibi style, persona. IDK, you do you artists.
♕* Do not post again until you have finished your previous claim.*
 ♕ Be polite. This is also an art appreciation thread where we don't tolerate trolls.
 ♕ If you can, show your artist some appreciation on their profile!

*How to post and claim!*
♕ Claim the user above you
♕ Include your own reference pics of your OC/fanart/etc.
♕ Edit your post when you are done with your art. PM user to let them know


> *Example:*
> User 1: I'd like someone to draw my OC (include references)
> User 2: Will claim user above! Here is my references (x)
> User 3: Will claim user above! Here is my references (x)
> 
> User 2 and 3 will edit their post with the artwork of the references!



Thanks @BungoTheElf and @Miharu with rules
*EDIT your post when you are done with your art piece of the user.
Don't forget to show your appreciation to the artist!

Any questions? Please PM me*


----------



## Emolga59

Reserved (Edit: Art has been given privately)
References: 



Spoiler: The Reference


----------



## Blink.

Emolga59 said:


> Spoiler: The Reference


to get this started, I'm claiming Emolga's c:
Here's my ref: 



Spoiler: reference









art by toifshi



Edit: for @Emolga59


----------



## BungoTheElf

claiming blinky :]

edit: for @Blink. 






my ref:





						Castella  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

BungoTheElf said:


> my ref:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Castella  on Toyhouse
> 
> 
> A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toyhou.se



I claim Bungo!



Spoiler: My Reference









*EDIT: *Castella for @BungoTheElf

I read _somewhere _that she decorates her witch hat too much...


----------



## Blink.

k e r f u f f l e said:


> I claim Bungo!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368414


claiming c: also cuz i love coco.

reference: 



Spoiler: dotty











@k e r f u f f l e


----------



## Yanrima~

Blink. said:


> claiming c: also cuz i love coco.
> 
> reference:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dotty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @k e r f u f f l e


I claim Blink.


Spoiler: my reference 





 marshal in this outfit



edit: art for *Blink.



*


----------



## Blink.

Yanrimasart said:


> Spoiler: my reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368462 marshal in this outfit


claiming because i need the practice and that marshal is cute af
try doing art of poppy <: reference:



Spoiler: poppy ref











Edit: For @Yanrimasart


----------



## chocosongee

Blink. said:


> claiming because i need the practice and that marshal is cute af
> try doing art of poppy <: reference:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: poppy ref
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Yanrimasart


claiming!

reference for my recent OC drawing that I finished:


Spoiler: reference









art for @Blink. 
she's holding some lil poppy flowers


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

chocosongee said:


> claiming!
> 
> reference for my recent OC drawing that I finished:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368504



Claiming Chocosongee!

*EDIT: *For @chocosongee 

_Your OC is awesome. Please don't ever let me botch him again. lol_







Spoiler: My Reference


----------



## Nefarious

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Claiming Chocosongee!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368576



I'll claim.

@k e r f u f f l e 
Here's a sleeping kitten. 







Spoiler


----------



## SpaceTokki77

NefariousKing said:


> I'll claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368578


claiming!
edit: here ya go @NefariousKing 



I was having trouble with the eyes (yes i was having trouble with some scribbles) so i made him cute and angry instead. i hope u like it lol


Spoiler: my reference






⬆ art by lana.


----------



## Firesquids

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Spoiler: my reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368580
> ⬆ art by lana.


Claiming Tokki!

Roxie References:


Spoiler














Here you are @SpaceTokki77 !
I hope you're okay with traditional art, my tablet and I are fighting lol





Update: So I ended up downloading Gimp and it works way better with my tablet (but I have to learn to use the program also I need to learn how to shade better lol) but I colored your oc digitally and I think it looks way better!


----------



## jadetine

Claiming Roxie / firesquids.

Reference:





						Renn  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				




Tysm for putting this together,  @Blink.
You're rallying the art giants of this site, and it is awesome to see! (though intimidating to jump in...)

EDIT: BOOM! ROXIE / @Firesquids


----------



## SpaceTokki77

claiming @jadetine!

edit: finished!



it’s not exactly how i wanted it to turn out but, it’s still ok



Spoiler: reference












ill probably be spending most of my time on this thread, it’s really fun. thank you for putting this together, @Blink.!


----------



## Blink.

SpaceTokki77 said:


> claiming @jadetine!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368600
> View attachment 368602
> 
> 
> 
> ill probably be spending most of my time on this thread, it’s really fun. thank you for putting this together, @Blink.!


gotta claim cause it's coco

edit for @SpaceTokki77 





draw please -> 



Spoiler: reference









it's miharu ssssssshhhhhhhh


----------



## biibii

done 






[/QUOTE]
i will claim :0


Spoiler


----------



## SpaceTokki77

i will claim, but it’ll take me a while and may not look good d: i’ll try my best tho!

edit: @biibii done ^^



omg, she was soooo fun to draw. i worked really hard on her <3 i hope you like it!!

reference


Spoiler


----------



## SakuraMoon

O mah gursh @biibii - Booful! So much fun to draw!



Spoiler:  Please draw this character











Spoiler:  Your image! Enjoy~










	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2021



SpaceTokki77 said:


> i will claim, but it’ll take me a while and may not look good d: i’ll try my best tho!
> 
> reference
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368635


I'll claim @SpaceTokki77 



Spoiler:  Edit: Heres your image SpaceTokki77 ! Enjoy~


----------



## Nefarious

KawaiiLullabyy said:


> Spoiler:  Please draw this character
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368660



I'll claim this one.

@KawaiiLullabyy
Apologies on the shading. Can't do them so well on fluffy fur.







Spoiler


----------



## SpaceTokki77

NefariousKing said:


> I'll claim this one.
> 
> Edit: oops I forgot to put a reference for myself, hold on. There we go.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368667


claimed!

edit: finished! @NefariousKing 




reference


Spoiler


----------



## Blink.

SpaceTokki77 said:


> claimed!
> 
> reference
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368673


claiming this!
*Edit: for Tokki
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Would like her drawn 



Spoiler: my cleric








art by me


----------



## mocha.

Blink. said:


> claiming this!
> 
> Would like her drawn
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my cleric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> art by me


Claiming!! (Also I love this thread ❤)

edit; art for blinky ♡ so fun to work with more dynamic poses!! Still learning how to do proper facial features orz and I think I strayed a little from her colour scheme but I hope you like it!!  


Spoiler: Blink Art











here’s my ref:


Spoiler: Click


----------



## jadetine

I claim mocha.!

EDIT: @mocha. 



Your insta portraits inspired me to attempt something "realistic"... but I wouldn't do this again for less than 500 tbt, lol. I hit that wall of art fatigue where you're like "yeah I could keep fixing this, but I don't dare for my sanity". XD I'll post the replay and you can see the horror that was the original mouth. Teeth are scary!

Reference:


Spoiler: Ketchup


----------



## lana.

jadetine said:


> I claim mocha.!
> 
> Reference:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ketchup
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368790


i’ll claim! this thread is rlly cute

edit: here u go, ketchup is a rlly cute villager :3






Spoiler: ref


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

I claim Lana!

EDIT: @lana. Tia is complete! 

That outfit you picked really suits her. 







Spoiler: My Reference


----------



## mocha.

k e r f u f f l e said:


> I claim Lana!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368801


Claim!! 
Edit: for kerfuffle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Bonus GIF!!











I loved drawing this!! 
my ref:



Spoiler


----------



## Foreverfox

I'd like to claim @mocha. 's request! I've been wanting to work on my digital art, and this is something I think I could handle. I'll apologize in advance, I'm not that good, as I've just started the transition from traditional art to digital art.





edit: for @mocha.  I hope you like it! It is only my second digital drawing ever! If you want someone else to do her, I will TOTALLY understand and will not be hurt or offended lol ❤

Also, here's what I'd like! Please let me know if it's not allowed to have a 2 character request. I read the rules in the OP, and didn't see anything, but wouldn't be surprised if I missed it.



Spoiler


----------



## SakuraMoon

NefariousKing said:


> I'll claim this one.
> 
> @KawaiiLullabyy
> Apologies on the shading. Can't do them so well on fluffy fur.
> View attachment 368740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368667


OH MY GOODNESS I LOAF THIS!! ITS GORGEOUS!!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Foreverfox said:


> I'd like to claim @mocha. 's request! I've been wanting to work on my digital art, and this is something I think I could handle. I'll apologize in advance, I'm not that good, as I've just started the transition from traditional art to digital art.
> 
> Also, here's what I'd like! Please let me know if it's not allowed to have a 2 character request. I read the rules in the OP, and didn't see anything, but wouldn't be surprised if I missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368858


claimed.
edit: finished art for @Foreverfox 





Spoiler: reference


----------



## SakuraMoon

SpaceTokki77 said:


> claimed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368953


I'll claim!

Edit: Enjoy @SpaceTokki77 !







Spoiler:  My character to draw


----------



## Firesquids

KawaiiLullabyy said:


> Spoiler:  My character to draw
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368964


I'll claim your wolfie



Firesquids said:


> Roxie References:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368590
> View attachment 368591View attachment 368592
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I finished your wolf @SakuraMoon !
Drew them as an AC wolf, I hope you like it!


----------



## Nefarious

Firesquids said:


> I'll claim your wolfie



I'll try my hand at a human villager.

@Firesquids
What are they doing with a hammer? Who knows, but someone's going to get a good bonk on the noggin.






Spoiler






or


----------



## Roxxy

Sorry, totally not an artist but this thread is absolutely amazing. So much talent  hope it’s ok to just hang around and appreciate  (unless anyone really wants a stick man )


----------



## SakuraMoon

NefariousKing said:


> I'll try my hand at a human villager.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368976
> or
> View attachment 368977


I'll claim!



Spoiler:  Please draw this character


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

KawaiiLullabyy said:


> I'll claim!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Please draw this character
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369024



Claimed!

*EDIT: *For @SakuraMoon 





Your rep/character is absolutely adorable and I LOVED drawing her!!!



Spoiler: Reference


----------



## jiny

@k e r f u f f l e (idk if this will mention you!) here it is the completed art!


Spoiler









ref here:





						mai  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				



any outfit works !! c:


----------



## SpaceTokki77

syub said:


> claimed !!
> 
> ref here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mai  on Toyhouse
> 
> 
> A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toyhou.se
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any outfit works !! c:


claimed!
edit: for @syub 






Spoiler: reference: a character from a video game i unfortunately play


----------



## biibii

SpaceTokki77 said:


> claimed!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference: a character from a video game i unfortunately play
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369040


claimed !!

@SpaceTokki77 




ref:




i would love it if she could have a pompompurin plushie! <3 and you can get creative with the outfit hehe<3


----------



## Blink.

*No longer allowing multiple characters to be referenced. 
Limit is now 1 character reference per user post. 
This is to dissuade others from also putting multiple characters and lessening workload for others.*



biibii said:


> claimed !!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: biibii
> 
> 
> 
> ref:
> 
> 
> View attachment 369049
> 
> i would love it if she could have a pompompurin plushie! <3 and you can get creative with the outfit hehe<3


claiming! 

edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




reference:


Spoiler: draw please


----------



## Flicky

Claiming Blink.!

@Blink. Here's Kirby!










Spoiler: Reference (with this outfit if possible)


----------



## Plume

Flicky said:


> Claiming!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference (with this outfit if possible)!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369081


Here's Claude for @Flicky







Spoiler: my reference


----------



## Yanrima~

Plume said:


> Claiming!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my reference


claiming Plume!

edit: for *Plume*!







Spoiler: my reference


----------



## chocosongee

Yanrimasart said:


> claiming Plume!
> 
> edit: for *Plume*!
> 
> View attachment 369109
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369094


claiming!

for @Yanrimasart 






Spoiler: my reference



seiji from whisper of the heart


----------



## lana.

chocosongee said:


> claiming!
> 
> for @Yanrimasart
> View attachment 369130
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my reference
> 
> 
> 
> seiji from whisper of the heart
> View attachment 369125View attachment 369126 View attachment 369127


i’ll claim!





Spoiler: “reference”


----------



## Firesquids

lana. said:


> i’ll claim!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: “reference”
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369154


I'll claim the frog 
I had (and still have) such a huge crush on Seiji, Whisper of the Heart is a great movie


@lana.  A frog for you! 




Roxie reference:


Spoiler


----------



## SakuraMoon

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Claimed!
> 
> *EDIT: *For @SakuraMoon
> 
> View attachment 369105
> 
> Your rep/character is absolutely adorable and I LOVED drawing her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369029


Tysvm!! I appreciate this so much thank you!!! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2021



Firesquids said:


> I'll claim your wolfie
> 
> 
> 
> I finished your wolf @SakuraMoon !
> Drew them as an AC wolf, I hope you like it!
> View attachment 369143


Omg I cant- Its beautiful in every way


----------



## Blink.

Firesquids said:


> I'll claim the frog
> I had (and still have) such a huge crush on Seiji, Whisper of the Heart is a great movie
> 
> 
> @lana.  A frog for you!
> View attachment 369239
> 
> Roxie reference:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369179 View attachment 369180


claiming <:

edit: for @Firesquids 





draw please


Spoiler: why not


----------



## Kattea

Blink. said:


> claiming <:
> 
> draw please
> 
> 
> Spoiler: why not



I'll claim, but I apologize in advance for the quality. >_<





I call this.. Wynaut make it cute for @Blink. <3
Sorry for the wait, been super busy irl. D:



Spoiler: Reference






			satone shichimiya - Google Search


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Kattea said:


> I'll claim, but I apologize in advance for the quality. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> satone shichimiya - Google Search


i’ll claim! might take a while and not look great, but i‘ll try d:
edit: for @Kattea!






Spoiler: reference


----------



## Corvusrene

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i’ll claim! might take a while and not look great, but i‘ll try d:
> edit: for @Kattea
> View attachment 369360
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369361


I'll claim :>
For @SpaceTokki77 







Spoiler: Reference


----------



## SakuraMoon

Corvusrene said:


> I'll claim :>
> For @SpaceTokki77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference


I'll claim! (Beautiful character btw!)

Edit: I had so much fun drawing them!


 



Spoiler:  Please draw this character <3


----------



## Lynnatchii

SakuraMoon said:


> I'll claim! (Beautiful character btw!)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Please draw this character <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369466


I Will claim :3 (so cute!)


Spoiler: Reference 



Kou Minamoto :3


Here finished @SakuraMoon


----------



## hollow

AH wrong thread. ill claim tho 


Spoiler: ref






feel free to leave out the wings!



@CatladyNiesha hope i did ur boy some justice!


----------



## Firesquids

hollow said:


> AH wrong thread. ill claim tho
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369488
> feel free to leave out the wings!


Claimed
I'll try my hand at this one 

Edit: I finished your drawing @hollow
I spent a few days working on this, still trying to learn Gimp and working on my shading, I think it turned out pretty good, what do you think? 






Spoiler: Draw me!


----------



## Clock

Claim!
Please draw my oc, she needs more art


Spoiler: here






			https://f2.toyhou.se/file/f2-toyhou-se/watermarks/27786445_OalFBw0JP.png
		

 Edit: Feel free to draw her with ghosts, its optional though


Sorry for the watermark!

Edit: Done! For @Firesquids


Spoiler: Here









 No Background




Click on the image for higher quality
Feel free to use my art as long as you credit me


----------



## Lynnatchii

hollow said:


> AH wrong thread. ill claim tho
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369488
> feel free to leave out the wings!
> 
> 
> 
> @CatladyNiesha hope i did ur boy some justice!
> View attachment 369596


Eeeek! Thank you omg! He's so cute(oh no my weeb side is showing), Love your art style


----------



## chocosongee

Clockwise said:


> Claim!
> Please draw my oc, she needs more art
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://f2.toyhou.se/file/f2-toyhou-se/watermarks/27786445_OalFBw0JP.png
> 
> 
> Edit: Feel free to draw her with ghosts, its optional though
> 
> 
> Sorry for the watermark!
> 
> Edit: Done! For @Firesquids
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the image for higher quality
> Feel free to use my art as long as you credit me


claiming!

done for @Clockwise 




pls draw this:


Spoiler: reference


----------



## SakuraMoon

chocosongee said:


> claiming!
> 
> done for @Clockwise
> View attachment 369689
> 
> pls draw this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369687


Claiming!

Edit: I hope you like them! ( This was the cutest drawing I have ever seen in the comments of the thread! )






Spoiler:  Please draw <3


----------



## Zerous

Sure, I'll claim! 

reference, thank you!

Edit: @SakuraMoon , finally finished this, sorry for the wait haha - hope you like it! 







Spoiler: transparent version just in case!


----------



## Lynnatchii

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> Sure, I'll claim!
> 
> reference, thank you!


I will claim! (Can you please send another image? Can't see the character that well)

Ref:
Kou Minamoto

@Believe_In_Kittens here you go '3'


----------



## nyx~

CatladyNiesha said:


> I will claim! (Can you please send another image? Can't see the character that well)
> 
> Ref:
> Kou Minamoto


I'll claim!
@CatladyNiesha here he is, hope you like him!






Spoiler: Draw her pls :)


----------



## Aquilla

Claiming! 



Spoiler: please draw



x





Edit: finished! @turtleyawesome
I hope you like it. Took me a little longer than I thought it would


----------



## Pixori

Claiming Aquilla’s cutie! <3

My baby, Matchako? ; v ;

Edit: Done!~ ; v ;



Spoiler


----------



## SpaceTokki77

@Pixori
claiming!

edit: finished!





Spoiler: reference


----------



## mocha.

@SpaceTokki77 ill claim! ❤

edit; finished! I hope you like it! I didn’t draw the headpiece because I wasn’t sure what it looked like but I hope I did her justice ; W; she was so fun to draw!!







Spoiler: Ref


----------



## chocosongee

mocha. said:


> @SpaceTokki77 ill claim! ❤
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 370075


claiming!

drawing for @mocha. 




pls draw him:


Spoiler: reference


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

edit: ahh i missed by like .1 seconds sorry x nvm


----------



## jadetine

I will claim @chocosongee's OC!
EDIT: tadaaa





Need more love for my pink diva island rep:


Spoiler: Reference









						Renn  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## Firesquids

jadetine said:


> I will claim @chocosongee's OC!
> 
> Need more love for my pink diva island rep:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renn  on Toyhouse
> 
> 
> A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toyhou.se


I'll claim Renn! :3
Update: Finished @jadetine ! I love your rep, she's so cute and fun to draw



I'd love to see a Meta Knight! You can decide if he has his wings or cape or whatever


----------



## Pyoopi

Here you go @Firesquids 
He was kind of hard to draw and I wanted to make something funny. I ended up rushing so I could just finish, sorry!  






Spoiler: pls draw this, thanks


----------



## SakuraMoon

Pyoopi said:


> I'll claim @/Firesquids
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pls draw this, thanks


Claiming!
edit: o m g I'M SO SORRY FOR THE WAIT !!!





Spoiler:  Please Draw <3


----------



## Nefarious

SakuraMoon said:


> Claiming!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Please Draw <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 370204


Claiming.

@SakuraMoon 
Shrooms shrooms shrooms.




_Got skipped last time, so trying this guy again._


NefariousKing said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368976
> or
> View attachment 368977


----------



## Mick

NefariousKing said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368976
> or
> View attachment 368977



Claimed. ^^



Spoiler



In no particular order: This






Or this, whichever you prefer:








Edit: Done!


----------



## Dunquixote

Mick said:


> Claimed. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In no particular order: This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this, whichever you prefer:



Claimed



Spoiler: could you draw this character?










Edit: For @Mick


----------



## Emolga59

Dunquixote said:


> Claimed
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: could you draw this character?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 370415



I'll claim

Edit: Art Has Been Delivered :3



Spoiler: ref


----------



## _Rainy_

Emolga59 said:


> I'll claim
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref


Claimed



Spoiler: Ref









Edit @Emolga59


----------



## SakuraMoon

Totoroki said:


> Claimed
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 371036


Claiming! (So cute <3)

edit: Enjoy~!






Spoiler:  Please Draw <3


----------



## Aquilla

SakuraMoon said:


> Claiming! (So cute <3)
> 
> edit: Enjoy~!
> View attachment 371090
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Please Draw <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 371076


Claiming! She's so cute 

Finished for @SakuraMoon <3 








Spoiler:  Please daw my rep ~


----------



## jiny

Aquilla said:


> Claiming! She's so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Please daw my rep ~
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 371096






please draw my rep 





						mai  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## SpaceTokki77

syub said:


> claiming!
> 
> please draw my rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mai  on Toyhouse
> 
> 
> A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toyhou.se


claiming 
edit: art for @syub!





why is she suspiciously peeking over a wall? i don’t know. but is it cute and fun to draw? yes.
i hope you like it <33



Spoiler: references


----------



## 0ni

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i will claim c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: references
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 371312
> View attachment 371313


I'll claim this  

Finished up the drawing for you - hope you like it  
The little sharky friend was fun to draw lol, I like his lil' hat






Spoiler: please draw my island rep!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

0ni said:


> I'll claim this
> 
> Finished up the drawing for you - hope you like it
> The little sharky friend was fun to draw lol, I like his lil' hat
> View attachment 371383
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: please draw my island rep!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 371324


sorry to disturb the balanceor anything but i had to reply...

JSKDJSIJDSD THIS IS AMAZING MY JAW LITERALLY DROPPED WHEN I SAW IT THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS AHHNSJSDNSJD IM CRYING RN


----------



## SakuraMoon

0ni said:


> I'll claim this
> 
> Finished up the drawing for you - hope you like it
> The little sharky friend was fun to draw lol, I like his lil' hat
> View attachment 371383
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: please draw my island rep!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 371324


Claiming!

Enjoy! (Really sorry about the blur!!)






Spoiler:  Please Draw <3


----------



## _Rainy_

SakuraMoon said:


> Claiming!
> 
> Enjoy! (Really sorry about the blur!!)
> View attachment 371388
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Please Draw <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 371386


I’ll claim



Spoiler: Ref









Edit: @SakuraMoon


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Totoroki said:


> I’ll claim
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 371851


claiming for genshin :0
edit: finished art for @Totoroki !







Spoiler: references


----------



## SakuraMoon

SpaceTokki77 said:


> claiming for genshin :0
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: references
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 371854


Claimin _(so cute tho..)_
Edit @SpaceTokki77 



_


Spoiler:  Please Draw <3








_


----------



## Blink.

It's come to my attention that user(s) are exploiting this thread as a means of obtaining art and selling them for profit. *I do not tolerate this*.

Thread has been updated.


----------



## Blink.

Due to certain circumstances, the thread will continue on from this post.

Anyone willing to post below me will be claimed by me. 

edit: feelsbad, if u wanna draw something, here u go lol


Spoiler: ref


----------



## Pixori

It’s unfortunate that people were doing that, I think that behavior is overall appalling.
Deffo claiming omg! I love Torchic sm

Edit: Done!~ 



Spoiler











My gal, Matchako?


----------



## Blink.

Pixori said:


> Deffo claiming omg! I love Torchic sm
> 
> My gal, Matchako?


claiming <: also hi Pixori  big fan

Edit for @Pixori 






forgot my ref.. please draw!



Spoiler: snow bun


----------



## Snowifer

Blink. said:


> claiming <: also hi Pixori  big fan
> 
> forgot my ref.. please draw!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snow bun


So cute! I'd love to draw some snow buns
Oops claimed!
Edit: Bun buns! <3





Here's my ref!


Spoiler: Reference


----------



## lana.

Snowifer said:


> So cute! I'd love to draw some snow buns
> Oops claimed!
> 
> Here's my ref!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 372201View attachment 372202View attachment 372203


i will claim 






Spoiler: ref


----------



## Lynnatchii

lana. said:


> i will claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref
> 
> 
> 
> 1619921527579.jpeg


Claim
@lana. 



This guy hehe


			https://g.co/kgs/gwf2Yf


----------



## michealsmells

CatladyNiesha said:


> Claim
> 
> This guy hehe
> 
> 
> https://g.co/kgs/gwf2Yf



I'll claim!

Here's my reference!

[Edit]

Took me nearly a year because I forgot about this multiple times SOMEHOW but here it is!! Hope I captured him well, he's adorable.


----------



## _Rainy_

michealsmells said:


> I'll claim!
> 
> Here's my reference!


I’ll claim
Edit: @michealsmells 







Spoiler: Reference


----------



## BungoTheElf

Totoroki said:


> I’ll claim
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 372679


ATSUKU NARE LIVE!!!!! CLAIM





extra mushroom version


ref my oc castella: https://toyhou.se/4721366.castella


----------



## SpaceTokki77

BungoTheElf said:


> ATSUKU NARE LIVE!!!!! CLAIM
> 
> ref my oc castella: https://toyhou.se/4721366.castella



claiming 
edit: art for @BungoTheElf ! Castella is adorable and i’m super happy that i got to draw her! it’s not the greatest, but i tried my best and i think it looks ok! i hope u like it 






Spoiler: pls draw






https://imgur.com/a/Ip0BaCi

click to see the entire album


----------



## Pupperina

SpaceTokki77 said:


> claiming
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pls draw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/Ip0BaCi
> 
> click to see the entire album


ill claim!




ref: 1 + 2 (girl only)


----------



## Mick

Pupperina said:


> ill claim!
> 
> ref: 1 + 2 (girl only)



I'll give that a try! Claimed. ^^

Late edit but here it is!








Spoiler: reference



In no particular order: This






Or this, whichever you prefer:


----------



## Shawna

I will give...probably the top one a try.  Claiming. ^^

Edit: Done! 




For the next poster, please draw my persona. ^^


Spoiler: Reference


----------



## nyx~

Shawna said:


> For the next poster, please draw my persona. ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 372975


I'll claim!

for @Shawna 






Spoiler: Refs



https://toyhou.se/10562381.emiko-fujimoto
In the bunny hoodie pls


----------



## chocosongee

turtleyawesome said:


> I'll claim!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Refs
> 
> 
> 
> https://toyhou.se/10562381.emiko-fujimoto
> In the bunny hoodie pls


claiming!

for @turtleyawesome 






Spoiler: my dog


----------



## Firesquids

chocosongee said:


> claiming!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my dog
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 373258


Claiming!
I'd love some more art of my mayor Roxie



Spoiler








Edit: Here's your doggo!


----------



## Chris

Firesquids said:


> Claiming!
> I'd love some more art of my mayor Roxie
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 373261



Claiming. It'll take a while with much of my free time going into TBTWC and me generally being very slow at drawing, but her design is iconic and I'd love to attempt it.









Spoiler



Either my island rep or inkling!Dave please.


----------



## lana.

Vrisnem said:


> Claiming. It'll take a while with much of my free time going into TBTWC and me generally being very slow at drawing, but her design is iconic and I'd love to attempt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Either my island rep or inkling!Dave please.


I’ll claim. c:








Spoiler: reference


----------



## Sheep Villager

Here's one sassy pumpkaboo for you!






Ref for next person:



Spoiler: Beep








Feel free to draw him in any style you want, it doesn't have to be the chibi AC style.


----------



## Pyoopi

Sorry for the wait @Sheep Villager 
This event really took up my time. 






Spoiler: many thanks








I'm wearing red devil horns if you can't see.


----------



## Dunquixote

Pyoopi said:


> Claiming.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing red devil horns if you can't see.



Claiming!

Edited: @Pyoopi “Terror on Wheels”





Spoiler: Could you try to draw this please?







or 

character on right please


art I commissioned  @Yanrimasart for  (sorry for tagging you; wanted to make sure you got credit even when using as reference for request and i hope you don’t mind. Let me know if you do though.)

outfits and poses can be different  regardless which reference is used. Just want my rep to wear something that resembles what a noble would wear.

commissioned art is okay for references, correct?


----------



## _Rainy_

Dunquixote said:


> Claiming!
> 
> Edited: @Pyoopi “Terror on Wheels”View attachment 373524
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Could you try to draw this please?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 373690
> 
> or
> 
> character on right please
> View attachment 373686art I commissioned  @Yanrimasart for  (sorry for tagging you; wanted to make sure you got credit even when using as reference for request and i hope you don’t mind. Let me know if you do though.)
> 
> outfits and poses can be different  regardless which reference is used. Just want my rep to wear something that resembles what a noble would wear.
> 
> commissioned art is okay for references, correct?


Edit:
I’ll claim I would love to draw for you again.


Spoiler: My references 









I would love art of my bunny Sora


Edit: Finished


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Totoroki said:


> Spoiler: My references
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 374710
> View attachment 374711
> I would love art of my bunny Sora



I'll claim this bun! Edit: @Totoroki Here is a watercolor painting I did of your bunny! Sorry it took me so long, it's been a little hectic. Hope you like it!


Spoiler: Bun









I would like art done of my ACNH side character!



Spoiler: references


----------



## BungoTheElf

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I'll claim this bun!
> 
> I would like art done of my ACNH side character!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: references
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 374770View attachment 374771


Claim!!

@Millysaurusrexjr 




haven't drawn on pc lately and wanted to just play around, here it is!!

my refs! https://toyhou.se/4721366.castella/gallery


----------



## Lynnatchii

BungoTheElf said:


> Claim!!
> 
> my refs! https://toyhou.se/4721366.castella/gallery


Claiming

@BungoTheElf 



I drew hands 

https://www.google.com/search?kgmid...0&source=sh/x/kp/osrp&entrypoint=sh/x/kp/osrp


----------



## Yanrima~

CatladyNiesha said:


> Claiming
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?kgmid...0&source=sh/x/kp/osrp&entrypoint=sh/x/kp/osrp


claimed!

edit: for *CatladyNiesha*!

*

*



Spoiler: reference 






Raymond in this outfit


----------



## Dunquixote

Yanrimasart said:


> claimed!
> edit: for *CatladyNiesha*!
> 
> *View attachment 374876*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 374843
> Raymond in this outfit



Claimed! I hope you don’t mind it being hand drawn (my art and coloring skills are minimal but I will do my best!)

Edit: Done @Yanrimasart .  sorry i couldn’t do the patterns on the clothes :/







Spoiler: Could someone draw this?


----------



## 0ni

Dunquixote said:


> Claimed! I hope you don’t mind it being hand drawn (my art and coloring skills are minimal but I will do my best!)
> 
> Edit: Done @Yanrimasart .  sorry i couldn’t do the patterns on the clothes :/
> View attachment 377301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Could someone draw this?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 377304


I'll claim. trying to get back into the swing of things and this looks fun to draw!

Finished up your drawing!





Hope it's ok  

pls draw my island rep?


Spoiler: ta-da


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

0ni said:


> I'll claim. trying to get back into the swing of things and this looks fun to draw!
> 
> Finished up your drawing!
> 
> View attachment 377941
> 
> Hope it's ok
> 
> pls draw my island rep?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ta-da
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 377871


I’ll claim!! c:
Done! Hope you like it!




Spoiler: Pls draw me <3


----------



## mocha.

TillyGoesMeow said:


> I’ll claim!! c:
> Done! Hope you like it!View attachment 378033
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pls draw me <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 377986


Claimed!! 

hope you like it!! I really enjoyed drawing this ❤





please draw my island rep ❤


Spoiler






With or without glasses is fine!


----------



## Mistreil

mocha. said:


> Claimed!!
> 
> please draw my island rep ❤
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 378116
> With or without glasses is fine!


i shall claim \o/
whats one more thing to add on to my long list



Spoiler: my island rep. the meme lord.











*EDIT: *delivery!!








also a bonus because i used you to warm up


Spoiler: bonus


----------



## Aquilla

Mistreil said:


> i shall claim \o/
> whats one more thing to add on to my long list
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my island rep. the meme lord.


Claiming Memestreil!

Done! Enjoy ~




Please draw my rep Violet!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Claiming lovely Aquilla. :3



Spoiler: Drawing for Aquilla












Here's my *Neeko*!


----------



## moo_nieu

Princess Mipha said:


> Claiming lovely Aquilla. :3
> 
> Here's my *Neeko*!


ill claim this cutie

here you go! its your rep with a giant cinnamon roll






Spoiler: ref


----------



## mocha.

claimed!

pls draw maple ❤❤

done! Hope you enjoy, had a lot of fun experimenting with this piece and Ofc I had to add in lil flamey wisp






Spoiler


----------



## inazuma

Claim!!! Can you please draw ramune? Thanks!!

Done <3 @mocha. 












Spoiler: Spoiler



(I would really like it if you change her sleeveless tunic the same color as her patchwork tulip hat!!)


----------



## riummi

i'll claim c:

edit: for @inazuma







Spoiler: my little farmer chara


----------



## Dunquixote

riummi said:


> i'll claim c:
> 
> edit: for @inazuma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my little farmer chara



I’ll claim!

Edit: Done! @riummi








Spoiler: Could you draw this character please?


----------



## EerieCreatures

I'm going to claim!



Spoiler: Draw my boy Issac please?



https://toyhou.se/11345668.issac-razner?key=YOgIuQ2T6bSraSW 
His page is still a work in progress. ^^;;


----------



## Blink.

EerieCreatures said:


> Spoiler: Draw my boy Issac please?
> 
> 
> 
> https://toyhou.se/11345668.issac-razner?key=YOgIuQ2T6bSraSW
> His page is still a work in progress. ^^;;


claiming~
edit: pm'd



Spoiler: draw one of them









draw one of them. either is fine. art by Silh


----------



## Yanrima~

Blink. said:


> claiming~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: draw one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> draw one of them. either is fine. art by Silh


claimed!
edit: for *Blink.*






Spoiler: My new OC, Leo


----------



## Princess Mipha

Claiming Yanrimasart!

Here is once again, my little *Nekko* 



Spoiler: Here is Leo, finally!!


----------



## inazuma

Claim!!!! She looks so cute!!

Edit: done!





Please draw thank you so much! 


Spoiler: i have not decided her name :')







also no fullbods yet, she is on progress (image from picrew maker, my digital tablet broke)


----------



## Pixori

I’m gonna claim this cutie!! <3

*Finally Finished!!!




*

In return can I ask someone to draw my wife’s vampire boy? I rly wanna get her some art of him.


----------



## Mistreil

Pixori said:


> I’m gonna claim this cutie!! <3
> 
> In return can I ask someone to draw my wife’s vampire boy? I rly wanna get her some art of him.


claiming this! cute vampire boy..... one of my many weaknesses
*EDIT: Done! *@Pixori





also have a version with a chair because it felt weird without one
(i used the model from here as a reference for the chair because what are furniture angles)



ref in spoiler


Spoiler: once again it is he, my acnh oc


----------



## chocosongee

Mistreil said:


> claiming this! cute vampire boy..... one of my many weaknesses
> 
> ref in spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: once again it is he, my acnh oc


Claiming!! I love the character design!!

edit: @Mistreil I experimented a little with the style, hope u like it ☺




pls draw gugu from the anime To Your Eternity <33
reference in the spoiler


Spoiler: gugu


----------



## mocha.

claimed & drew in advance bcos I wanted to try this before I committed to anything lol!!

I actually drew this completely in grey scale and then used the gradient map to add colour! I really loved messing around with different brushes & drawing something outside of my comfort zone so thank u choco!!





pls draw her;


----------



## Honey.mei

mocha. said:


> claimed & drew in advance bcos I wanted to try this before I committed to anything lol!!
> 
> I actually drew this completely in grey scale and then used the gradient map to add colour! I really loved messing around with different brushes & drawing something outside of my comfort zone so thank u choco!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pls draw her;
> View attachment 382699



I'll claim! (Sorry it's a bit sloppy but I hope you like it @mocha. 




Please draw my oc :3



Spoiler: My OC


----------



## mocha.

Claimed c:

finished! Hope u like it @Honey.mei c:





pls draw her:


----------



## your local goomy

mocha. said:


> Claimed c:
> 
> pls draw her:
> View attachment 382715


Claimed! Could I please have her name so I could look at more reference pictures?

EDIT: Finished! I can't draw hats for the life of me...hope it's ok!


----------



## nyx~

your local goomy said:


> Please draw my pokemon oc!
> View attachment 382719


I'll claim!

Edit: finished!




Please draw my OC, Jynx! *https://toyhou.se/9534330.jynx-suzuki/gallery*


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

turtleyawesome said:


> I'll claim! (mocha's character is Klee from Genshin Impact btw)
> 
> Please draw my OC, Jynx! *https://toyhou.se/9534330.jynx-suzuki/gallery*


 EDIT: done!
ill claim!!!



I'm once again asking for you to draw my island rep lmao (also have a pic in my sig!)


Spoiler


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko

EDIT: Done!! ; v ; I hope this is alright!


Would anyone mind drawing my lovely casino owning gentleman, Clay? 



Spoiler


----------



## Merielle

I'll claim~!
EDIT: Chibi delivery!






Spoiler: without text











Spoiler: please draw my island rep! <3








edit: @Mikaiah my rep is female! ^^


----------



## Mikaiah

hi yes i can do, and im so very sorry for this but is your rep male or female? i want to draw them with the correct body type if that comes up

feel free to draw whoever you'd like  https://toyhou.se/mikaialia

edit: here you are!  feel free to dm me if you want anything edited


----------



## Lynnatchii

Been a while since I open the website. Now I'm back! Claiming! 



Spoiler








She have two eyes. I'm too lazy to do the other eye.


----------



## Mick

Looks fun! Claiming!



Spoiler: re-using reference because I am too lazy to create new ones for now



In no particular order: This






Or this, whichever you prefer:


----------



## Yanrima~

Mick said:


> Looks fun! Claiming!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: re-using reference because I am too lazy to create new ones for now
> 
> 
> 
> In no particular order: This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this, whichever you prefer:


claiming!

edit: for *Mick*!






Spoiler: once again, my OC Leo!


----------



## Chris

Claiming!



Spoiler: FFXIV OC



This is my badass bunny girl, Merle.

Please don't look at her armour and feel like you need to replicate it; simplification or an alternative outfit (that fits her general colour scheme) is okay!
Please don't include the earring it was there purely for levelling purposes before I figured out how to make it invisible.
I've included a picture of her with purple hair because it showcases a less potentially intimidating outfit, but I'd rather she have *pink-red hair*!


----------



## dizzy bone

Vrisnem said:


> Claiming!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FFXIV OC
> 
> 
> 
> This is my badass bunny girl, Merle.
> 
> Please don't look at her armour and feel like you need to replicate it; simplification or an alternative outfit (that fits her general colour scheme) is okay!
> Please don't include the earring it was there purely for levelling purposes before I figured out how to make it invisible.
> I've included a picture of her with purple hair because it showcases a less potentially intimidating outfit, but I'd rather she have *pink-red hair*!
> 
> View attachment 383315View attachment 383310View attachment 383311View attachment 383312
> View attachment 383313



Claiming!

Here's summer time dizzy bone! Thank you  🏖



Spoiler













Edit


Spoiler:  for vris


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine

Claiming! Done: 


Spoiler: art













Spoiler: FFXIV



Here's her profile if you need more references or want to draw one of her other outfits aside from the one shown below! Feel free to simplify the details~


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

SleepyAmaurotine said:


> Claiming!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FFXIV
> 
> 
> 
> Here's her profile if you need more references or want to draw one of her other outfits aside from the one shown below! Feel free to simplify the details~


claimed!


Spoiler: sorry its more stylized that usual idk








could u draw whitney


Spoiler


----------



## Dunquixote

TillyGoesMeow said:


> claimed!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sorry its more stylized that usual idk
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 383500
> 
> 
> could u draw whitney
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 383498



Claimed!



Spoiler: Could you draw this please?






feel free to change pretty much anything except maybe colors (undershirt though can be black and not purple since Idk if I like the purple) since the concept for this OC is still WIP and my art skills are still developing.

The icon on undershirt is this, which is what the outfit’s design was overall centered on along with other things in FE3H (like the bottom tabard looking thing illustrates and expresses their desire to destroy Sothis & her descendants).



For @TillyGoesMeow : I hope you don’t mind that I gave her a different outfit.







Spoiler: References



I used part of @Roxxy ’s pocket camp furniture as reference for the palm tree.

Outfit was inspired a little by Marianne’s outfit.


----------



## tessa grace

Dunquixote said:


> Claimed!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Could you draw this please?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 383501
> feel free to change pretty much anything except maybe colors (undershirt though can be black and not purple since Idk if I like the purple) since the concept for this OC is still WIP and my art skills are still developing.
> 
> The icon on undershirt is this, which is what the outfit’s design was overall centered on along with other things in FE3H (like the bottom tabard looking thing illustrates and expresses their desire to destroy Sothis & her descendants).


alright, claimed!! also do you want any hair??

for @Dunquixote here you go!! i changed it up a bit so i hope thats allright!!



can anyone draw this?


Spoiler: please draw!






not much, just aoi chan!!


----------



## Dunquixote

thetessagrace said:


> alright, claimed!! also do you want any hair??
> 
> can anyone draw this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: please draw!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 383511
> not much, just aoi chan!!



It isn’t needed since it is hidden underneath hat, but if you want to add hair, I’m fine with that .


----------



## AkaneQ

thetessagrace said:


> alright, claimed!! also do you want any hair??
> 
> for @Dunquixote here you go!! i changed it up a bit so i hope thats allright!!
> View attachment 383532
> can anyone draw this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: please draw!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 383511
> not much, just aoi chan!!


I wanna claim thetessagrace's aoi chan please~~

(July 10th: still working on it, need some more time ~~ and yessss Toffe is sooo cute! Love it!)

July 12th: Done! Hope you like it @thetessagrace 


Spoiler: Aoi Chan~













Spoiler: Please draw this:



A red panda animal crossing villager wearing a cute summer dress please!










(in third photograph, they are actually fighting can you believe that?! Ahhh so cute!)


----------



## Aquilla

AkaneQ said:


> I wanna claim thetessagrace's aoi chan please~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Please draw this:
> 
> 
> 
> A red panda animal crossing villager wearing a cute summer dress please!
> View attachment 383605
> View attachment 383604
> View attachment 383603
> 
> (in third photograph, they are actually fighting can you believe that?! Ahhh so cute!)


Claiminggg! What an adorable idea!

Edit: Doooone! Hope you like it @AkaneQ 



concept sketch:


I named this charafter Toffee because that's what the colours reminded me of and because we need more food themed villagers. If this character was in game I'd say it would be under the cub species? I read up on red pandas and they are related to raccoons and bears ~

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please draw my rep *Violet* ~ if you could give her bangs/a fringe that would be amazing!



Spoiler: fringe example


----------



## Mikaiah

I'll claim aquilla's 

editation: drawing has been yeeted into inbox and also below







Spoiler: ref enclosedd



some notesssss:
- char's name is Isatuhn! no last name atm haha.
- race is half elf, so ears should be slightly stubbier/less pointy than full elves. but not that big a deal to me 
- skirt starts at the waist and is knee length, ik the props are kinda off in my sketch lol
- jher hair is in a giant braid lol i got lazy
- the stitching is semi optional and can be changed if you want
- the thing on her head is leaves
- if it comes up, she wears black leather boots and black leather knee/shin/thigh-ish guards with a dagger (optional tho)


----------



## your local goomy

Mikaiah said:


> I'll claim aquilla's
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref enclosedd
> 
> 
> 
> some notesssss:
> - char's name is Isatuhn! no last name atm haha.
> - race is half elf, so ears should be slightly stubbier/less pointy than full elves. but not that big a deal to me
> - skirt starts at the waist and is knee length, ik the props are kinda off in my sketch lol
> - jher hair is in a giant braid lol i got lazy
> - the stitching is semi optional and can be changed if you want
> - the thing on her head is leaves
> - if it comes up, she wears black leather boots and black leather knee/shin/thigh-ish guards with a dagger (optional tho)





Spoiler: Finished!!









Can you please draw my pokemon oc in her summer outfit?


Spoiler: Reference


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

your local goomy said:


> Claiming!
> 
> Can you please draw my pokemon oc in her summer outfit?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 383872


claimed!
done!



Spoiler: p o k e m o n








some1 draw Isabelle?


Spoiler


----------



## S.J.

TillyGoesMeow said:


> claimed!
> done!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: p o k e m o n
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384028
> 
> 
> some1 draw Isabelle?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384014


Claiming! 

edit for Tilly! 






Spoiler: And…



I did a full body but it was sort of boring.






Please draw my AC rep 


Spoiler: 💜


----------



## lana.

S.J. said:


> Claiming!
> 
> Please draw my AC rep
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 💜
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384030


I’ll claim! 







Spoiler: reference


----------



## allainah

lana. said:


> Spoiler: reference



claimed.   super cute character 



Spoiler: ref


----------



## mocha.

Claimed ❤

finished!!






Spoiler



pls draw her


----------



## Mikaiah

i'll claim!

donsies:







Spoiler: ref ref


----------



## Mistreil

Mikaiah said:


> i'll claim!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref ref


claimed \o/





it only took me a month and a half to get to this klgdfjgljGKJFLDJ oops



Spoiler: the same ref as always 'w')...


----------



## your local goomy

Mistreil said:


> claimed \o/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the same ref as always 'w')...


Claimed!

My Pokemon OC, in either of her outfits please ^^


Spoiler: Refs












Edit: finished! It's not great, but I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## lana.

your local goomy said:


> Claimed!
> 
> My Pokemon OC, in either of her outfits please ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Refs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384900
> View attachment 384901


claim!





reference:


Spoiler


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

lana. said:


> claim!
> 
> 
> reference:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


ill claim!
Edit: Done! and I'm actually pretty proud of this yey




Ref (idk why it keeps breaking up these 2 sorry)



Spoiler: Island Rep



her eyes are more blu than green just no good eye colors in game to show it ;(





Spoiler: Island Rep


----------



## your local goomy

Claiming!

I'd love for someone to draw my Animal Crossing OC, Vera the opossum! You can draw her as an animal or a human, whichever you prefer. I don't have a human design for her yet, so go crazy 



Spoiler: Reference









Edit: Finished!


----------



## King koopa

I'll claim!

Please draw my oc, kourage with or without hope the Luma is fine, and with or without the scarf is fine as well
Edit: done, here's vera:






Spoiler: References


----------



## jadetine

I'll claim Kourage! Looks like a blue scarf?
I'm just excited to take a break from ze humans...

EDIT: for youuuuuuuu @Koopadude100 




I would love to have more art of my island rep, Renn:





						Renn  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## _Rainy_

Claimed

I’m not sure what’s happening here, but I love it somebody please draw


Spoiler: Reference 








Edit: @jadetine


----------



## S.J.

Totoroki said:


> Claimed
> 
> I’m not sure what’s happening here, but I love it somebody please draw
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 386251


Against my better judgement, I am claiming! 

edit: done! @Totoroki







Spoiler: More













Please consider drawing her:


Spoiler: Refs



Sorry, I haven’t drawn a full body of her yet, so this is my only reference example for now.  (if it’s relevant, her hair is waist length)


----------



## your local goomy

Claiming!

Same ref as always, my pokemon oc in either of her outfits!


Spoiler: References











Edit: Finished!


----------



## mocha.

your local goomy said:


> Claiming!
> 
> Same ref as always, my pokemon oc in either of her outfits!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: References
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 386916View attachment 386917


Claimed 

finished!!! Hope you like it ❤❤ So nice to take a break from pet portraits hehe




pls draw her (kindly drawn by mistreil❤)


Spoiler


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

mocha. said:


> Claimed
> 
> pls draw her (kindly drawn by mistreil❤)View attachment 387677


claiming!


Spoiler: version with glasses!








Done I hope it's alright!



My island rep pls <3


Spoiler


----------



## moo_nieu

TillyGoesMeow said:


> My island rep pls <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 387787


claimed! edit: i hope you like it @TillyGoesMeow :3





my ac rep, choose whichever outfit you like


Spoiler


----------



## Yanrima~

moo_nieu said:


> claimed!
> 
> my ac rep, choose whichever outfit you like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 388324
> View attachment 388323
> View attachment 388325
> View attachment 388326View attachment 388327View attachment 388328View attachment 388329



claiming!

edit: for *moo_nieu*!







Spoiler: For now, still Leo!


----------



## Damn71

[SPOILER="For now said:
			
		

> View attachment 388455View attachment 388456[/SPOILER]







edit for:
*Yanrimasart*







Spoiler: me1!!11


----------



## King koopa

I'll claim it!
Edit: done, here ya go @Damn71:



Can someone please draw kourage?


Spoiler: References 






And here is a reference for hope as well,you don't have to draw her, but here's for just in case you do:


----------



## your local goomy

Koopadude100 said:


> I'll claim it!
> 
> Can someone please draw kourage?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: References
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 391603
> And here is a reference for hope as well,you don't have to draw her, but here's for just in case you do:View attachment 391604






I'll try and tackle Kourage! Not amazing at Koopas, but I'll try!

Please draw my sweet Pokémon OC, Maple!


Spoiler: Refs


----------



## Corvusrene

your local goomy said:


> I'll try and tackle Kourage! Not amazing at Koopas, but I'll try!
> 
> Please draw my sweet Pokémon OC, Maple!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Refs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 391912View attachment 391913


I'll claim
finished @your local goomy 





Please draw her


Spoiler: Seras


----------



## jadetine

I'll claim Seras Victoria! I haven't actually watched Hellsing, but I need a break from camp and stamps...

edit: ok I see why everyone and their mom raves about the g-pen now… @Corvusrene




Reference: I'll take more of my pixie island rep, Renn:





						Renn  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## Jewli

Edit 2: Finished @jadetine, I hope you like it 




I'll claim Jadetine island rep  I will edit this when I'm done! I have done pixel art more often again recently so I might try it for this 

edit: oh i did not even add my reference! This is my character anyone after me could draw if they would like



It's my pocket camp character with the punk type of pigtails, here is a list of clothes



Spoiler: What my character wears or what I draw 



Really the only thing is the pigtails, 



Other than this I just draw a dark blue tee shirt and black skirt with black boots for outfit. Any outfit is fine!


----------



## your local goomy

Claiming Jewli's!

edit…done!




Once again, my Pokémon OC, Maple!


Spoiler: Refssss


----------



## airpeaches

I'll claim your local goomy & I'll edit this when I'm done~

edit: finished! @your local goomy


Spoiler: for your local goomy☆



2 ver because I couldnt decide if I liked the whites of the eyes or not











Spoiler: Looking for art of Chi-Chi


----------



## moo_nieu

airpeaches said:


> I'll claim your local goomy & I'll edit this when I'm done~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Looking for art of Chi-Chi
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 398094


ouu i wanna draw chi chi! claimed :3

heres chi chi! so sorry for the long wait ;-; <3






Spoiler: no background version













Spoiler:  ref


----------



## your local goomy

Claiming moo_nieu!

I'd like my OC Maple again, but this time I have a google doc that shows her outfits and a small bio and stuff. Feel free to choose any of them you see here

So sorry it took so long! Super fun to draw tho ^^


----------



## Croconaw

Claiming @your local goomy
I’ll see what I can do. 

I’m finished.  I added a Goomy in there. I pictured your OC being gloomy which is one letter off from Goomy! Need more practice with human eyes but all in all, it was fun! 

Art for @your local goomy 


Spoiler









Here’s my AC rep in traveling clothes.My character is a male even though I’m a girl.


----------



## King koopa

I'll claim your rep!

Edit: Done! Here's your oc, @Croconaw, and here's an actual Croconaw too, that just decided to visit your oc's island!



Please draw kourage! You can also use his new outfit, or just stick with the traditional blue scarf. I'll post pictures of both.
Here's his new outfit:



Kourage is the koopa in the middle 
And his usual outfit:



Once again, kourage is the one in the middle. Your welcome to draw anyone else as well


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm claiming your OC, *@Koopadude100*! I'll see what I can do. 



Spoiler: Finished drawing








Anyway, here's my AC island representative still wearing a part of the Poliwags clothing! Go crazy lol.


----------



## Dunquixote

Shellzilla said:


> I'm claiming your OC, *@Koopadude100*! I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Anyway, here's my AC island representative still wearing a part of the Poliwags clothing! Go crazy lol.



I’ll claim! I am working on a food commission but will get started on your drawing as soon as I am done, if that is okay.  Let me know if you’re in a rush though and I can put this aside; I have kept Kiwikenobi waiting for too long though which is why I want to finish this first if possible.

Edit: Done! @Shellzilla_515 



Spoiler



For @Shellzilla_515 







Spoiler: my request



This is one of my late cats; she died three years ago. I’d love a picture of her if possible .


----------



## Aquilla

Dunquixote said:


> I’ll claim! I am working on a food commission but will get started on your drawing as soon as I am done, if that is okay.  Let me know if you’re in a rush though and I can put this aside; I have kept Kiwikenobi waiting for too long though which is why I want to finish this first if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my request
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my late cats; she died three years ago. I’d love a picture of her if possible .View attachment 399515


Claiming this gorgeous kitty! How can I not -
I'm still busy with another commission so it might be a while until I can get started with this! I hope that's ok <3

Edit: done! @Dunquixote 







Spoiler:  more variations
















Reference: 



Spoiler:  pls draw her


----------



## nyx~

Aquilla said:


> Reference:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  pls draw her
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 399608View attachment 399609View attachment 399611


I'll claim!
For @Aquilla !


Spoiler: finished









Please draw him: *https://toyhou.se/11421190.kenjirou-asano/gallery*


----------



## Oldcatlady

Claim! 

for next person; you can draw anyone in one of these folders:




__





						Libellule  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## mocha.

Claimed ❤
Edit: finished!! Hope you like it. I’ve been playing a lot of Genshin so this was a new art style inspired by that ♡ 


Spoiler










pls draw Kokomi


Spoiler


----------



## Pixori

YES YES! Claim! I am so happy I pulled her and her weapon! She is so precious! ( Note to the above user, it may take me a little longer bc outfits in Genshin are ridiculous. )

I am so sorry for taking so long!! ORZ;;; BUT she was so fun to draw, my bb! Thank you for giving me a reason to draw her!! <3






Edit: Draw my boy? His main outfit is the more pastel rainbow jacket that he’s wearing in the ramen image! He also wears black pants! ; v ; ty ahead of time.


----------



## _Rainy_

I’ll claim
@Pixori 



please draw:



Spoiler: Sasha


----------



## Firesquids

I'll claim Sasha 





Draw my rep Roxie in her Halloween outfit?


Spoiler


----------



## your local goomy

Firesquids said:


> I'll claim Sasha
> 
> Draw my rep Roxie in her Halloween outfit?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 405278


Claim!
this took way too long but I finally finished it!


Spoiler: Bump









Please draw my deltarune OC?


----------



## Izrael

your local goomy said:


> Claim!
> 
> Please draw my deltarune OC? View attachment 405280



Claimed!

done @your local gloomy 




Please draw my OC Cicero 


Spoiler: Cicero








​


----------



## Blink.

Izrael said:


> Please draw my OC Cicero
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cicero
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 406074
> 
> 
> ​


looks like no one claimed you and I hope this is better late than never!
claimed and finished~





​I've caught up with the thread and my life kinda,
so to kill some art block, i bring this thread back to life kek

*Please read **the rules** before posting! Thank you very much!*

meanwhile, hopefully someone can draw this poor sack of rice


Spoiler: blonkle


----------



## g u a v a

i’ll claim urs blink 

edit: this was fun :3 hope you like it!! (they started a staring contest)





pls i would like a drawing of rolf


----------



## milktae

claimed :]
edit: I had a lot of fun doing this!



my reference-





						milktae  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## your local goomy

milktae said:


> claiming :]
> my reference-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> milktae  on Toyhouse
> 
> 
> A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toyhou.se


Will claim! Can someone please draw Rex?


Spoiler: Finished!


----------



## gigii

for some reason i cant see the ref can you show me a pic instead of a link?


----------



## Blink.

gigii said:


> for some reason i cant see the ref can you show me a pic instead of a link?


if you wanted to claim, here are some photos of Rex from @your local goomy 


Spoiler: Rex


----------



## lana.

your local goomy said:


> Will claim! Can someone please draw Rex?


i’ll claim ☺






Spoiler: my ref






just the person :0 art by skarmoury


----------



## King koopa

Would love to claim!
Edit: done! 


It's said that every 1 millionth shooting star magically turns into a beautiful star wand! And you rep was lucky enough to find one just as it appeared!
Can someone draw hoppy and wishy? (The eggs are optional)


----------



## Blink.

King koopa said:


> Can someone draw hoppy and wishy?


I’ll claim however please reread rules as it limits to 1 character per post~ Lmk which one
EDIT: finished for @King koopa 
did a tiny plump thing



can someone please draw


Spoiler: Etoile please









 found via google


----------



## King koopa

Blink. said:


> I’ll claim however please reread rules as it limits to 1 character per post~ Lmk which one
> 
> can someone please draw
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Etoile please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found via google


Oh yeah, sorry about that! In that case you can just draw hoppy then


----------



## S.J.

Blink. said:


> I’ll claim however please reread rules as it limits to 1 character per post~ Lmk which one
> EDIT: finished for @King koopa
> did a tiny plump thing
> 
> 
> 
> can someone please draw
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Etoile please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found via google


I'll claim Etoile! 

Edit: Etoile for @Blink. !  ☺ 

I saw this screenshot of Etoile on a unicorn plush, and it seemed like a good idea. 


Spoiler














My ref, Patty! 


Spoiler


----------



## Yanrima~

I'll claim!

edit: art of Patty for *S.J. *
(I'm currently experimenting the lineless style with new brushes I downloaded)







Spoiler: Raymond


----------



## gigii

nvm


----------



## Franny

gigii said:


> ill claim!! ill make him in gacha since i have no drawing skills lol. And I’ll make him as a human!



fyi, first post mentions you can't make it in a character creator, you have to draw it yourself


----------



## gigii

Franny said:


> fyi, first post mentions you can't make it in a character creator, you have to draw it yourself


oh mk


----------



## Blink.

Yanrimasart said:


> Spoiler: Raymond
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 428877


claiming ~

edit: for @Yanrimasart 





please draw


Spoiler: blonk


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Blink. said:


> thank you for the friendly reminder! c:
> 
> claiming ~
> 
> please draw
> 
> 
> Spoiler: blonk


claiming if that’s ok!

edit: @Blink. finished! i hope u like it <3 






ref for the next person


----------



## ecstasy

edit i am done




please draw this man (his name is mike hes my sona)


Spoiler








u can draw him in the pixel style or the more human like style i don't mind which one


----------



## your local goomy

Will take!  My loser lady as always

EDIT: Done! I took a few creative liberties, hope you like it!!


----------



## Pixori

Claim! It was fun!! <3 Thank you for letting me draw this cutie! 






Will someone draw my bad luck girl?


----------



## Blink.

Pixori said:


> Claim! May take a small bit if that’s okay. <33
> 
> Will someone draw my bad luck girl?


ITS STILL PIXORI, I MADE IT  MATCHAKO IM COMING FOR YOU
*CLAIMED ok ty C:*

Edit: pmed 


can someone draw


Spoiler: Rilakkuma in a strawberry hat


----------



## deana

I'll claim 

Edit: done 







Spoiler: Please draw



My AC rep as a detective


----------



## g u a v a

I'll claim!!]

edit: here's the piece 





Can someone please draw:





maybe with some fruit?? doesn't need to be three!! just attaching this pic because it shows the different leaf/bud/flower stages.

edit: adding some more references heh


Spoiler


----------



## BrokenSanity

Claiming yellow Pikmin above
Please draw my ACNH character dressed up like my favorite Pokemon/Comfort character Greninja


Spoiler: References














Edit: Yellow Pikmin is done!


----------



## Shawna

Claimed ^^


Please draw my OC Skye:
Reference

. . .​Here you go, @BrokenSanity - Click here ^^


----------



## S.J.

I’ll claim! 

For Shawna 


Spoiler



I tried quite a few things I’ve not done before (I don’t know why! I.e., 45° angle, style of the eyes, that face shape and proportions.), so I hope it’s ok still! 










Please draw my rep?


Spoiler: my rep


----------



## Sheep Villager

Claiming this!
(This is the second time I started working on a drawing for this thread and almost forgot to claim. At least this time no-one sniped me in the middle.)

Edit: Here you go! I made one version with and without the weird minimalist flowers since I'm not sure if I hate or like them.









Draw my clown please and thank you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^ I'll claim! :>

someone pls draw my boy Flynn for me 





edit: here u go @Sheep Villager! this character was quite fun to draw


----------



## BrokenSanity

Will claim! (I was looking for something to draw hehe)
Please draw Spike The Cranky Rhino Villager from animal crossing ^^
edit: Finished! Flynn went exploring! What will he find?


----------



## your local goomy

BrokenSanity said:


> Will claim! (I was looking for something to draw hehe)
> Please draw Spike The Cranky Rhino Villager from animal crossing ^^


I'll claim! As usual, this space bum

edit: finished! I‘m not great at villagers, so I drew a headshot based off of his Pocket Camp icon and tried to make something that fits your aesthetic, lol. Hope you like it!





Spoiler: Without Text


----------



## *Sakura Miku*

your local goomy said:


> I'll claim! As usual, this space bum





claimed (also finished)! heres my reference image to whomever is interested :>


----------



## g u a v a

*Sakura Miku* said:


> View attachment 432675
> claimed! heres my reference image to whomever is interested :>


i’ll claim!!

here you go @*Sakura Miku* 





can sum1 please draw rolf


----------



## r a t

g u a v a said:


> i’ll claim!!
> 
> can sum1 please draw rolf  View attachment 432680


Claiming !!!!!!
COMPLETE HERE HE IS




Spoiler: ref hehe


----------



## your local goomy

Claiming! As usual, my stupid dumb star fox oc

edit: finished!


----------



## Shawna

Claiming ^^

Done! Click here ^^

Someone, please draw Manton ^^
He's the green demon on the right


----------



## gigii

claiming!

can some1 draw doom doom? (the lil monster in my sig)


----------



## *Sakura Miku*

gigii said:


> claiming!
> 
> can some1 draw doom doom? (the lil monster in my sig)


claimed! (also finished) what's doom doom from btw? (message me who it is pls) (so i can find more reference images of them)
Can someone draw my pfp please? its me hehe


----------



## gigii

*Sakura Miku* said:


> claimed! what's doom doom from btw? (message me who it is pls) (so i can find more reference images of them)


its a character from the singer yameii!


----------



## S.J.

*Sakura Miku* said:


> claimed! what's doom doom from btw? (message me who it is pls) (so i can find more reference images of them)
> Can someone draw my pfp please? its me hehe



I'll claim 

For Sakura Miku! 


Spoiler












Please draw a sheep or wooloo (Pokémon) 


Spoiler


----------



## BrokenSanity

I will claim Wooloo!
Next artist please draw my OC BrokenSanity 



Spoiler: References of BrokenSanity












 She is in my signature as well if you still want one more reference
Edit: Wooloo is finished:


----------



## gigii

nvm


----------



## Blink.

gigii said:


> also claiming!
> 
> can some1 draw me kami?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 🌈
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 433353


Please reread rules! You can only claim one at a time~ thank you!


----------



## gigii

Blink. said:


> Please reread rules! You can only claim one at a time~ thank you!


oop srry TwT


----------



## Fye

BrokenSanity said:


> Next artist please draw my OC BrokenSanity


Claiming! all the bunny plushes these days make me want to draw one anyway haha

Edit: two plush versions of BrokenSanity!


Spoiler: monochrome












Spoiler: colorful









Can the next artist draw my chara fye - lots of references here and a new WIP outfit below. Thanks! 


Spoiler: WIP outfit








and another ref by the amazing yarinmasart


----------



## Blink.

Fye said:


> Spoiler: WIP outfit


CLAIMING c: might take a bit but i'll do me best

Edit: for @Fye 







Spoiler: please draw ^-^



Either light or Dark mode be fine :3


----------



## Milleram

Claiming! It might also take me a while, but I have some time off this week, so we'll see...

@Blink. Finished!






I'd love it if someone could draw this boy:






						Ichigo  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## your local goomy

Will claim! Can someone draw this dork? She's a relatively new character, so only one reference atm, unfortunately.
done!


----------



## *Sakura Miku*

claimed! (finished!) will someone draw the sakura miku figure in my pfp? :>


----------



## Pixori

Oooh I’ll claim! 
_DONE_! I had fun experimenting with this style and may do more in it? Yes.
Hope ya like!! <3






Please draw my monkey girl ?


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Pixori said:


> Oooh I’ll claim!
> 
> Please draw my monkey girl ?


CLAIMED :0 she’s so cute i died
edit: done !! @Pixori 




can someone draw my girl sipping boba tea? <3


----------



## lana.

SpaceTokki77 said:


> CLAIMED :0 she’s so cute i died
> edit: done !! @Pixori
> View attachment 433717
> 
> can someone draw my girl sipping boba tea? <3


claimeddd

done!






Spoiler: ref



just the person!! art by skarmoury


----------



## Blink.

lana. said:


> claimeddd
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref
> 
> 
> 
> just the person!! art by skarmoury
> View attachment 433740


claiming c: again might take a bit

edit: for @lana. 





draw plis. same gorl lol


Spoiler: blop


----------



## Mikaiah

claiming gonna be a sec tho poke me in a week or something idk


edit sorry this took like 10 years: @Blink. 






u can pick any of my ocs lol but i pref isa rn >


Spoiler: whee whee


----------



## Yanrima~

Mikaiah said:


> claiming gonna be a sec tho poke me in a week or something idk
> 
> 
> u can pick any of my ocs lol but i pref isa rn >
> 
> 
> Spoiler: whee whee


claiming!
edit: here you go, Mikaiah!






Spoiler: My sona!






(Bit of an earlier draft but just put it here for better reference)


----------



## Pixori

What a cutie!!  I’ll claim!!

Finished!! 






Can someone draw my bb Emiko?
She’s an old character and has currently gone through a revival haha! Please go off the current design link and without mask and hooded shawl! 

Toyhou.se  Gallery Current Design ( Working on making this a full sheet )


----------



## Samashy

Pixori said:


> What a cutie!!  I’ll claim!!
> 
> Can someone draw my bb Emiko?
> She’s an old character and has currently gone through a revival haha! Please go off the current design link and without mask and hooded shawl!
> 
> Toyhou.se  Gallery Current Design ( Working on making this a full sheet )


Claim!!! She's so cuteeeee!! I hope you don't mind traditional art

Can anyone draw Piper? His eye color is like this ^^

Edit: I hope you like it 



Spoiler: Finished!!


----------



## your local goomy

Claim! Can someone please draw my girl?


----------



## BrokenSanity

I'll claim her.
Next drawer please draw my OC Moss 



Spoiler: References










If you still want one more reference he is in my signature as well. Also in case you were wondering he can be drawn bipedal or quadruped.
Edit:
@your local goomy Maddie is finished I hope she turned out okay.


----------



## King koopa

I'll claim!
Edit: Done! Be quiet though, moss is sleeping!



 Can someone draw miko?


----------



## S.J.

Claimed! 

Finished for @King koopa ! 






My ref 


Spoiler: please draw her


----------



## _Rainy_

S.J. said:


> Claimed!
> 
> Finished for @King koopa !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ref
> 
> 
> Spoiler: please draw her





@S.J. 
Please draw bakugo


Spoiler: Bakugo


----------



## BrokenSanity

I'll claim Bakugo!
Please draw Drift the jock frog from animal crossing.
Edit: @_Rainy_ I finished Bakugo I hope it turned out good! I was trying to draw the different shades of fur so sorry if it looks a bit awkward but I tried my best


----------



## Flicky

Claiming for Drift!

@BrokenSanity
Close to the deadline, as usual. But! Here's Drift the jock Frog. I hope you like it!





Please draw a witchy-Phoebe wearing this outfit:


----------



## Warrior

Flicky said:


> Claiming for Drift!
> 
> Please draw a witchy-Phoebe wearing this outfit:
> 
> View attachment 436595


Claiming 





Please draw a pompompurin


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'll claim! :3


edit: @Warrior he is done! I hope you don't mind, i drew macaroon w him :3




someone draw this heckin cool lad:


Spoiler


----------



## amemome

[EDITED] Aagh did not refresh to see newest posts, my bad. I'll claim yours @xSuperMario64x




Here you go, @xSuperMario64x !

Please draw my island rep, Soup!


Spoiler: rep!



(Soup can wear any outfit, but the most important part is the blue bear cap, hairline, and eyebrows!)


----------



## Gene.

I claim 
EDIT: completed drawing under the spoiler. I haven't done drawing in a while go easy on me xD 
I request my lil rep be drawn 


Spoiler: Reference


----------



## Warrior

claiming 





Please draw my cat lily. She is a ragdoll cat. She has a grey tail, with mostly grey front legs but with little white socks. her face is grey, but she has a white chin. Her ears are also grey. She has big blue eyes. The rest of her body is a light cream colour. Thank you!


Spoiler


----------



## amemome

Warrior said:


> Please draw my cat lily. She is a ragdoll cat. She has a grey tail, with mostly grey front legs but with little white socks. her face is grey, but she has a white chin. Her ears are also grey. She has big blue eyes. The rest of her body is a light cream colour. Thank you!


I'd like to claim this! (unfortunately the upload size for the original was too big so the quality got squashed a bit resizing...) hope u like it @Warrior !





Please draw my island rep or Isabelle (Animal Crossing's best secretary)!


Spoiler: my island rep, soup!






(Soup can wear any outfit, but the most important part is the blue bear cap, hairline, and eyebrows!)


----------



## S.J.

I’ll claim! 

Edit for Amemome 





Spoiler:  no flowers









Please draw Pinky 


Spoiler



Ignore my rep, I just love Pinky’s face


----------



## michealsmells

S.J. said:


> I’ll claim!
> 
> Please draw Pinky
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore my rep, I just love Pinky’s face
> 
> View attachment 437590



Claiming! Also yay I finally remembered to do my art for this thread so i can actually participate again!!!!!!

Here's a challenge- them!
Or her if the first is too difficult.

{Edit}

IF I WOULDNT FORGET TO COLOR THINGS. Ok here it is for realsies.


----------



## amemome

michealsmells said:


> Claiming! Also yay I finally remembered to do my art for this thread so i can actually participate again!!!!!!
> 
> Here's a challenge- them!
> Or her if the first is too difficult.


I'd like to give this one a shot! Claiming!
Here you go, @michealsmells !




My request is basically the same... Please draw either Isabelle or my Island Rep!


Spoiler: island rep



(Soup can wear any outfit, but the most important part is the blue bear cap, hairline, and eyebrows!)


----------



## King koopa

amemome said:


> I'd like to give this one a shot! Claiming!
> 
> My request is basically the same... Please draw either Isabelle or my Island Rep!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: island rep
> 
> 
> 
> (Soup can wear any outfit, but the most important part is the blue bear cap, hairline, and eyebrows!)


I'll claim soup!
Edit: done! For @amemome! Soup was really fun to draw, and I also added an Isabelle plush for you! 



Can someone draw miko?


----------



## peachsaucekitty

King koopa said:


> I'll claim soup!
> Edit: done! For @amemome! Soup was really fun to draw, and I also added an Isabelle plush for you!
> View attachment 438616
> Can someone draw miko?
> View attachment 438534


i'll claim miko!

here's my ref:


Spoiler











{edit} here's miko in the moonlight for you @King koopa !


----------



## Yanrima~

peachsaucekitty said:


> i'll claim miko!
> 
> here's my ref:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {edit} here's miko in the moonlight for you @King koopa !


Claiming!
edit: for peachsaucekitty!





Here's my ref!


Spoiler: My -sona ref


----------



## airpeaches

Yanrima~ said:


> Claiming!
> edit: for peachsaucekitty!
> View attachment 439527
> 
> 
> Here's my ref!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My -sona ref
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 439501


I'll claim @Yanrima~

draw yotsuba for me please 


Spoiler: Any outfit is fine!









edit: finished !


Spoiler: For Yanrima


----------



## peachsaucekitty

airpeaches said:


> I'll claim @Yanrima~
> 
> draw yotsuba for me please
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Any outfit is fine!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 440116


i'll claim yotsuba! :3



Spoiler: my ref :D








edit: @airpeaches here you go!


----------



## _Rainy_

claim
@peachsaucekitty 



please draw


Spoiler: my rep


----------



## amemome

_Rainy_ said:


> please draw


I'd like to claim!
Done, @_Rainy_ !




Please draw... My Island Rep or Isabelle!


Spoiler: my island rep



Soup can wear anything! Most important Soup features include the eyebrows and a blue bear cap.


----------



## peachsaucekitty

amemome said:


> I'd like to claim!
> Done, @_Rainy_ !
> View attachment 440271
> 
> Please draw... My Island Rep or Isabelle!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my island rep
> 
> 
> 
> Soup can wear anything! Most important Soup features include the eyebrows and a blue bear cap.
> View attachment 440191
> View attachment 440193


i'll claim!
edit: @amemome here is Soup...eating soup 




i would love for someone to draw my OC!:


Spoiler: my ref


----------



## BrokenSanity

I will claim
Next artist please draw Flare 



Spoiler









Edit: @peachsaucekitty I finished drawing your OC I hope you liked it, I'm not the best with humans but I'm trying to get better I hope it turned out fine.


----------



## King koopa

Definitely claiming!
Edit: Done! For some reason I thought of a storm when drawing flare, but here you go, @BrokenSanity!



Please draw sky (leader regal!)


----------



## Warrior

Claimed

Please draw Akari Mizunashi from Aria


----------



## S.J.

I will claim! 

Edit for @Warrior 



Spoiler: For Warrior













I ended up re-lining it in black, and I liked it better


Spoiler



















Please draw her:


Spoiler



Any clothes are ok!  Toyhouse


----------



## peachsaucekitty

S.J. said:


> I will claim!
> 
> Please draw her:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Any clothes are ok!  Toyhouse


claiming!
edit: here you go @S.J. !




please draw my oc _:_D


Spoiler


----------



## Gene.

Claiming PeachSauceKitty I love that oc so much!

Edit: Finally finished Tree! I hope you like them!  @peachsaucekitty 





Spoiler: BONUS : with shadow













I'd love if you could draw my sona! 


Spoiler: reference


----------



## michealsmells

Gene. said:


> Claiming PeachSauceKitty I love that oc so much!
> 
> I'd love if you could draw my sona!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference


Claiming! Your sona is so frickin cute!!!

Completed! Sorry for being so late, I've been busy!


Spoiler: Arte










I am once again asking for art of Cathy my beloved


----------



## S.J.

I’ll claim! 

Cathy is done! 


Spoiler



Cathy without knife: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cathy with knife!: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A link to the Imgur album: 



https://imgur.com/a/GbLdlc3






Please draw her? 


Spoiler









Alternative outfit, but any outfit is completely fine!


----------



## Mikaiah

hihi will claim!! (btw sliding in with an edit just so you know, i started a new job that's keeping me busy so i dont have a ton of time to draw - will let u know if I'll take more than a few weeks)

https://toyhou.se/6928382.leila-esteillot her please >o<


edit HI IM SORRY THIS TOOK SO LONG


----------



## mocha.

I’ll claim ^^
Finished! 




Pls draw her


----------



## peachsaucekitty

mocha. said:


> I’ll claim ^^
> Finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls draw her
> View attachment 444393


i'll claim ouo

pls draw him


Spoiler









edit: @mocha. here you go! sorry if i got anything wrojg, it was kinda hard to see the details ^.^


----------



## Flicky

Ooh, I'll claim the kitty!

@peachsaucekitty 
Finished! I hope you like it!





Also - since my shading is still being experimented with,


Spoiler: here's a flat coloured version











Spoiler: This dragon please?


----------



## BrokenSanity

Will claim dragon!

Edit: @Flicky It's finished! 



Next artist will you draw Scarlet? 



Spoiler


----------



## Croconaw

I finished Scarlet. I’ve drawn Croconaw way too much, so this wasn’t too difficult. 





Draw them? ️ My lookalike lol.


----------



## peachsaucekitty

Croconaw said:


> I finished Scarlet. I’ve drawn Croconaw way too much, so this wasn’t too difficult.
> 
> View attachment 446291
> 
> Draw them? ️ My lookalike lol.
> 
> View attachment 446290


i will claim!

edit: @Croconaw done, here you go! ^.^




pls draw


Spoiler


----------



## Zerous

I'll Claim 

Next artist, could you draw my ac character?


Spoiler



here
but with more this hair if that's possible?



*edit: Finished! Hope this is okay


----------



## peachsaucekitty

Zerous said:


> I'll Claim
> 
> Next artist, could you draw my ac character?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> here
> but with more this hair if that's possible?
> 
> 
> 
> *edit: Finished! Hope this is okay
> View attachment 450291


ill claim!

edit: done! here you go @Zerous


Spoiler: large image is large











Spoiler: please draw


----------



## Franny

peachsaucekitty said:


> ill claim!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: please draw
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 453033


i'll give it a go, but i'll DM it privately if thats alright!!

edit: finished and PM'd!

please draw one of these two characters! *one* or *two*


----------



## peachsaucekitty

Franny said:


> i'll give it a go, but i'll DM it privately if thats alright!!
> 
> please draw one of these two characters! *one* or *two*


that's totally ok! tysm ^_^


----------



## amemome

Franny said:


> please draw one of these two characters! *one* or *two*


I will claim!

EDIT:
@Franny Here you go!





Please draw my Island Rep, Soup! Soup's biggest trait is that they have nice eyebrows and a blue bear hood on!



Spoiler: soup pics


----------



## deana

I will claim Soup 

Edit: For @amemome Mushrooom Soup 







I'll take art of my Rep or my favourite villager Peewee


Spoiler: Rep Deana


----------



## BrokenSanity

Claiming above let's see what I end up doing!
EDIT: @deana finished! So I wanted to incorporate both your Rep and Peewee into the drawing and I was trying to draw your Rep riding on Peewee's shoulders but I accidently made the canvas too small/Peewee way too big so I needed to make an adjustment to make this still work, hope your okay with your Rep being mini size riding on giant Peewee 




Next artist please draw: 



Spoiler


----------



## Princess Mipha

BrokenSanity said:


> Claiming above let's see what I end up doing!
> 
> Next artist please draw:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 460146


Clamining :3








Spoiler: Please draw Zari for me! :D


----------



## broolow

Claiming Zari..

Edit: @Princess Mipha, here you go.






Spoiler: Pls draw Maxine, that would be neat thx


----------



## Gene.

Claiming broolow's character! SO CUTE!

Draw my girlie?


Spoiler: Ref


----------



## Yanrima~

Gene. said:


> Claiming broolow's character! SO CUTE!
> 
> Draw my girlie?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref


Claiming!
EDIT: Here you go, @Gene. !



please draw this character:


Spoiler: my character


----------



## amemome

Yanrima~ said:


> please draw this character


claim!

EDIT: here you go, @Yanrima~ 



pls draw my island rep, soup!


Spoiler: soup


----------



## nyx~

I'll claim Soup!
EDIT: for @amemome !




Pls draw my genshin boi, *Zixin* :>


----------



## michealsmells

nyx~ said:


> I'll claim Soup!
> EDIT: for @amemome !
> View attachment 460562
> 
> Pls draw my genshin boi, *Zixin* :>


Hehe, hii Nyx! I'm claiming!
*Edit - I know I'm late as heck, bear with me!! I am just slow

Could anyone draw my funny dingo Tepes

If you can't draw animals or need a human, take a shot at Autumn!


----------



## Izrael

michealsmells said:


> Hehe, hii Nyx! I'm claiming!
> 
> Could anyone draw my funny dingo Tepes
> 
> If you can't draw animals or need a human, take a shot at Autumn!



Claiming Tepes!

Edit: Whew, that took longer than I anticipated




Anyone wanna do Cicero?


Spoiler: Cicero


----------



## Pixori

IsitokayifIpostinherestill? 

I'd like to claim the above! What a GORGEOUS character, I'm so lucky to be able to try my hand at her!

Done!! Did a little experimental quick style. Was a fun learning experience, sorry if it looks wonky as a result tho ORZ;;;



Spoiler











Would anyone be interested in my bratty bebe?
[ Toyhou.se ] [ Reference Sheet ]


----------



## BrokenSanity

I will try drawing her 
Does anyone want to draw Munchie? 



Spoiler








EDIT: @Pixori I finished her!!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I claim Munchie!!!!!!!!! I love the sprinkles

Update: *Munchie Crossing!*




I hope I did lil Munchie justice!



Spoiler: draw one of my ACNH characters?!?!?






Milly


Panda


----------



## tessa grace

I'll claim! I love their color schemes!

Anyone want to draw Hatsune Miku for me?

edit: @Millysaurusrexjr ik its fast but here you go! basically i never do digital art, decided to play around a bit, oops its 3am, here we are


----------



## Shawna

tessa grace said:


> <snipe>


I'll claim ^^

Edit: Here's Hatsume <333





Can someone draw the Red Fiend from Miitopia? ^^


----------



## S.J.

I will claim the red fiend! 

Does anyone want to draw either my rep or any of the AC villagers in my signature? 


Spoiler









						SJ  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				







Edit: Finished for @Shawna ! I've never played Miitopia, but I thought your red fiend prompt was very cute, so I hope I'm not too far off with it!  Imgur folder link


----------



## tessa grace

Shawna said:


> I'll claim ^^
> 
> Edit: Here's Hatsume <333
> 
> View attachment 472482
> 
> Can someone draw the Red Fiend from Miitopia? ^^
> View attachment 472455


aww its so cute! i love the colors you used for the background, it really ties the whole piece together


----------



## kiwikenobi

S.J. said:


> Does anyone want to draw either my rep or any of the AC villagers in my signature?



If I'm understanding how this works, then I'll claim S.J. 

EDIT: Here's S.J.!





And I'd like to request my original character, Botan:


Spoiler: reference








He has plant powers. His robes are made of moss.
Including his pet pear-rat, Bartlett, is optional, but it sure would make me happy. ^_^


----------



## Shawna

kiwikenobi said:


> snip


Claiming ^^

Edit: Here he is <3333

Can someone draw my OC Orchia <3333

Click here for ref


----------



## kiwikenobi

Shawna said:


> Can someone draw my OC Orchia <3333


I'll claim you back. 

EDIT: Here you go!





And I'll request Dewott, one of my favorite Pokémon:


Spoiler: reference


----------



## BrokenSanity

Claiming Dewott
@kiwikenobi Dewott is finished






Spoiler: Flare?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Shawna said:


> Here he is <3333


Thank you so much! I love this interpretation of him! It's very beautiful, almost like a stained-glass window or something. And I'm so happy you included Bartlett! ^_^

I hope you enjoy the drawing I did of Orchia, it's in my post claiming your request now. 

@BrokenSanity I'll claim Flare!

EDIT: Here's Flare!





And I'll request Wilson from Don't Starve:



Spoiler: references









He's a scientist, so you could potentially draw him doing something sciencey, if you were so inclined.


----------



## Shawna

kiwikenobi said:


> I'll claim you back.
> 
> EDIT: Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 476308
> 
> And I'll request Dewott, one of my favorite Pokémon:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference


Awwwwww she’s adorbs TYSM <3333


----------



## kiwikenobi

@BrokenSanity Thank you for the drawing of Dewott! It's cute!


----------



## BrokenSanity

kiwikenobi said:


> @BrokenSanity I'll claim Flare!
> 
> EDIT: Here's Flare!
> 
> View attachment 476315


Hehe I love him so much, my boy do be looking smug


----------

